# What does brain fog feel like?



## knothappy

I have fibro and ibs..i get crazy feelings like i am out of my body , just barely moving bone tired with fatigue that no amount of sleep helps ( not that i can sleep through the night and am up at the crack of dawn!)i just feel like i am not me, cannot remember things i usually do. just watching myself go through the motions,waiting for the chance to lie down and rest. i hate this am i going crazy??


----------



## Bettsann

knothappy said:


> I have fibro and ibs..i get crazy feelings like i am out of my body , just barely moving bone tired with fatigue that no amount of sleep helps ( not that i can sleep through the night and am up at the crack of dawn!)i just feel like i am not me, cannot remember things i usually do. just watching myself go through the motions,waiting for the chance to lie down and rest. i hate this am i going crazy??


Hello there, Knot!The word 'fog' describes it pretty well, actually. You just feel 'out of it' and at times don't feel like you are really in touch with what is happening 'right now.'Today, I sort of feel like a zombie, too (I described it in a post just a few minutes ago) but one thing that DOES help is to FORCE (ok...how about firmly encourage!) yourself to get outside and go for a walk and do things that take your mind off yourself. I know that the more you concentrate on yourself, the worse it is. Sometimes 'resting' is not the answer. What I am saying is what works for me... I realize it might not for others.Do you take anything such as 5HTP, GABA, or other natural things? This DOES help me. Once in awhile, however, this business just comes up behind you and gives you a good punch!







I want to wish you good feelings!


----------



## DAD

knothappy said:


> I have fibro and ibs..i get crazy feelings like i am out of my body , just barely moving bone tired with fatigue that no amount of sleep helps ( not that i can sleep through the night and am up at the crack of dawn!)i just feel like i am not me, cannot remember things i usually do. just watching myself go through the motions,waiting for the chance to lie down and rest. i hate this am i going crazy??


Brain Fog and lack of concentration can be one of the many symptoms of food, chemical, and environmental allergies. It is a strange condition, granted. Also fibro can also be caused by the same, but probably other conditions can lead to it too. On fibro, allergy test yourself thru MRT (muscle response testing) or teach someone to do it with you, test for allergies to the clothes you wear, the mattress, blankets, bedspreads you sleep on that surround you ... test for poly-urethane too as it is a chemical product in many foams, mattresses, etc. Then test for allergies to Vit A and C and B and then iron and calcium ... if they are allergies, your body will not readily absorb and use them, thus leading to nutritional deficiencies.You can learn to test for allergies yourself thru NAET, which is the latest in testing and treating techniques this century. I've used it for the past 10 years and am still amazed how this works so well. Don't wait too long to discover your allergies since they do cause energy blockages and can lead to further complications and disease. Some of the same symptoms can be caused by spinal subluxations in your back, but you need a very skilled chiropractor to help with those so I would probably check the allergy route first, but also get your back checked too.DAD


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

In the past, I had brain fog for a long time. Now its infrequent. But, during the peak it used to be very bad. I would be unable to concentrate on the smallest of things and was unable to learn the easiest things. Life became one irritating haze. I hate those days.


----------

